# Ultrasound diagnosis



## sleepz (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello I have been suffering from numerous hypo/hyperthyroid symptoms for the past few years. My family has a hisyory of autoimmune diseases..my sister has hashis. I have had thyroid tests over and over that always come back normal. Had antibody test probably 5 years ago that was negative. Been trying to get another as my symptoms are getting worse but no luck with doctors here. Anyway, I had an ultrasound of my thyroid back several yeas ago and there were multiple nodules and cysts. I keep seeing that an ultrasound can diagnose hashi's but I cannot find what is actually found to get that diagnosis. My endo put in my record that it was an indication of hashi's but that was it. Does anyone know what on an ultrasound can give a diagnosis of hashi's?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Do you have any lab results with ranges you could share?


----------



## sleepz (Sep 22, 2016)

1/16 labs

Free T4 - 1.37 ng/dl (.71-1.85)

T3 free - 4.72 pg/ml (2.77-5.27)

TSH - 1.99 (.49-4.67)

b-12 - 907

magnesium - 2mg/dl (1.6-2.3)

Dec 2015

TSH - 1.15

ferritin 27.6 (12-306) (up to 47 with last lab done last month)

10/14

Free t4 - 1.31

TSH - 1.57

5/14

Free t4 - 1.06

vit D. 36.8

TSH - 1.46

ferritin - 17 (12-306)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your most recent labs actually look pretty good.

I would suggest having TPO, TSI or thyroglobulin antibodies tests run.


----------

